# Another vintage Ford tractor video



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

When I clicked on the Ford tractor advertisement video in rockmart's thread this is actually the video I was expecting......thought I would post a link to it as well. Doesn't tell much about the features/operation of the tractor as the video in his thread but is still neat to watch. This would be an 8n.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> When I clicked on the Ford tractor advertisement video in rockmart's thread this is actually the video I was expecting......thought I would post a link to it as well. Doesn't tell much about the features/operation of the tractor as the video in his thread but is still neat to watch. This would be an 8n.


Kinda cool they had a whole show to promote a product.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Correct me where I am wrong but it was not a show. You had to go to the dealer to watch that video.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Correct me where I am wrong but it was not a show. You had to go to the dealer to watch that video.


Looked like a show to me ...... The moral of the story was that fella tryin to get in the britches of that good lookin woman, I don't blame him, bet she chewed backy. May be you had to watch it at dealer but it definitely looked like a motion picture show.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably "shows" were made about all kinds of products back then. I wouldn't know because my TV watching awareness came into being in the late 70s.


----------

